
Data Scraping Wikipedia with Google Spreadsheets - iamelgringo
http://ouseful.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/data-scraping-wikipedia-with-google-spreadsheets/
======
EastSmith
"So to recap, we have scraped some data from a wikipedia page into a Google
spreadsheet using the =importHTML formula, published a handful of rows from
the table as CSV, consumed the CSV in a Yahoo pipe and created a geocoded KML
feed from it, and then displayed it in a Yahoo map."

Hilarious!

------
blakeweb
Fantastic. Such a cleaner method than copy-pasting table data from web pages
into excel to visualize and manipulate it, which I've done countless times
doing market research.

------
zandorg
My BSc dissertation was on a simplified English dialect (language) which can
be translated into triplets (or data items) while still being readable as
English. However, I never really finished the editor it required which hooked
up to a parser to show you the triplets as you type.

Also, I'm bad at getting traction on my ideas.

------
Jasber
Or you could just use DBpedia: <http://dbpedia.org/About>

~~~
pedalpete
the purpose isn't to show getting data from wikipedia. this can be done with
any html table

------
PJGoldwing
Bravo! One of the most useful submissions to HN in a while. This is the kind
of thing that gives my faith in tech a little boost - "throwing sheep at your
friends on facebook" or cute productivity apps that reduce your productivity
are not.

------
theschwa
does any one know of a way to incorporate google spreadsheets with ajax
rendered table data?

